# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [Format Son] Conversion Mpc en Mp3 ou Wav [Trucs & Astuces]

## Guybrush113

Je savais pas trop ou le mettre ce post...
Donc voila je voudrais savoir si vous connaissez des logiciels permettant la conversion de .mpc en mp3 ou wav, enfin pour graver du mpc.
Merci   ::roll::

----------


## Grimaud

Installe DBpoweramp c'est tout simplement le meilleur. Puis telecharge les codec necessaire (musepack)
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/
Je pense qu'il devrait te satisfaire

----------


## Stoune

Ben sinon, il existe des plugin pour Nero qui te permette de graver un Cd audio a partir de fichier .mpc.
Tu fais juste une recherche google avec "plugin mpc nero", et tu devrais trouver...
C tjs plus simple que de rencoder avant de graver...

----------


## Guybrush113

Merci beaucoup  vous deux !   ::wink::  
J'ai test et ca marche tres bien   ::D:

----------

